# New Vaper



## j_le_grange (30/5/14)

Hi All,

I am a new vaper and starter with a twisp as I see most of you aswell..

Upon reading a lot in this forum I have moved from a twisp to a Joyetech evic, Protank3 etc.

My question relating to this is that the protank1 is creating more vapor than the protank3 even with the dual could setup. Does this make sense or it there a possibility that I am using it on the wrong setting ?


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

could be a dud coil, got any other protank 3 coils to try out? you could also try increasing the voltage/wattage when using the protank 3 coil till you get a slight burnt taste, then dial down again. that should be your max setting for that protank 3 coil


----------

